
The Case Against Reality(2016) - myth_drannon
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160421-the-evolutionary-argument-against-reality/
======
dmfdmf
The concept "illusion" presupposes an independent reality by which to
distinguish such perceptions. His whole argument is a form of the fallacy of
denying the validity of the senses.

